# Best All Around Texas Rifle Cartridge, VOTE.



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

For everything you shoot a rifle at in texas. These polls are kinda cool.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Ya' left the 7M-08 off the list. Flat shooting, little recoil and hits hard enough to stop any Texas critter that a .270 will stop.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry bout that, this was off the top of my head


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

.257Wby Mag. Roy Weatherby's favorite cartridge.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I apologize if I forgot certain calibers. I guess pick the one you like the best out of the ones listed. 505 and 700 are kinda supposed to be funny but I guess if you don't like tracking your animals even if you hit them 3 feet from their vitals...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Captain Kyle said:


> I apologize if I forgot certain calibers. I guess pick the one you like the best out of the ones listed. 505 and 700 are kinda supposed to be funny but I guess if you don't like tracking your animals even if you hit them 3 feet from their vitals...


It's all good... and I got the joke. LOL


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

257 Weatherby Mag. for myself as well. 25-06 a close second.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

on that list I would have to say the 30-06 cause it has been around a long time and taken probably more deer in the US only 2nd behind 30-30 in taken deer in Texas.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup michael is rite on. That thurty thurdy has done it all.

Charlie


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*All around*

If you had said what is the best cartrige, that would be more debatable. All around means versitility. Of those on the list, only a few are versitle enough for varmits through elk (yes, there are elk in Texas). I voted the 30-06.
BB


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I voted for .270 on this list but Im wondering where .25-06 is, that would be my choice for Texas.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Texas = 30-30


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

voted 270 by far on this list, anything larger is overkill except for exotics


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

I shoot more animals with my remington 223 than anything. So that is what I would recommend.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Although 25-06 is my choice, overall, .270 is awfully hard to beat. Anything below a 25-06 can be a problem in certain situations. 7 mags and 300 mags are too much guns for Texas sized whitetails IMO. .270 shells can be found at any town in a number of different stores. If I could only own one rifle for hunting in Texas, that would be my choice. By the way, I do not use one. My son has one and loves it.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

.25-06 for me too. I love that round.

I bought my wife a brand new .25-06 a few years ago, and I want to buy one for myself now becuase she wont let me use it. Scared I will scratch it up, LOL...(I dont blame her though).


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

.308 for me. I guess the 06 would be in its place.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I use the .30-06 because it's got the widest variety of loads "off the shelf". I can go with a really light grain for smaller game or bump up to over 200gr for the big whallop.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

308 for me...do love the 45/70 and 30.06 too


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

.25-06


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

My write in vote is the 7MM-08. Great round for us sissys who don't like recoil and or loud noises but want stopping power!


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd say .308 also, then 7mm-08 or .25-06....then who knows. I guess off that list I'd have to say .30-06 or .270


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

i personally shoot a .257 roberts and love it.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Off the list I voted for the .270. Have a soft spot for it, my first rifle. My favorite is the .25-06 for factory rounds. Handloads go to the .250 Ackley Improved. They do pretty much the same thing but the .250 does it with a lot less powder, recoil, noise.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> If you had said what is the best cartrige, that would be more debatable. All around means versitility. Of those on the list, only a few are versitle enough for varmits through elk (yes, there are elk in Texas). I voted the 30-06.
> BB


Ditto.


----------



## Cferg (Dec 18, 2006)

The 7 mag is as versatile as it gets. One thing though, it looks like you have it behind the 300 in your line up. The bullet is slightly bigger than the .270, it's the same caliber as a .280 or 7mm 08, but with big hogs and axis running around, why wouldn't you want a little more knock down? With that being said though, they will all work if you hit what your aiming at; the guy that owns our lease shoots everything with a .22-250.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

off the list....270, my personal 257wby!!!! The 257wby sighted in 2" high at 100yds is deadly at 400yds!!!


----------



## KUBALA KUSTOM (Oct 17, 2007)

I am a fan of the 22-250. Small Round but super fast.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I had and loved my 7mag but there ain't no bears, elk, nor mooses here. I had hoped someday to go elk hunting. The 270 is a lighter round, less punishing to the killer, and performs well over distance.

The 30-06 deserves a nod and the .308 is popular with marksmen out to 300yd - 800yd. 7mag 800+ 300mag beyond that with more stopping power and more shoulder bruise.

For my back yard on the gulf coast where most whitetails are in the same size class as a great dane a .243 works and performs well over the short yardage, adequate for most shots in the bottomlands with all the trees and short distances.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

heck almost anything under 100yd including 30-30 works on the gulf coast. Anything over the .270 in terms of speed and weight/ft lbs, is overkill here but I like a bit of that.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2006)

I prefer my .280 Remington.


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

either 7mm-08 or old faithful .308


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What he said!! Two of the most inherently accurate cartridges ever made. Bullets from 100-200 gr. All kinds of ammo available. For reloaders, they will shoot just about any powder/bullet/combination you can possibly try.

What's not to like???

Remember he said everything you shoot a rifle at in Texas. I really want to go hunting with those guys with their 22-250's and their 243's when they go after Barbary sheep, Nilgai, gemsbok, etc.

THE JAMMER



texas7mm08 said:


> either 7mm-08 or old faithful .308


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

.280 remington


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I would imagine the 30.06 or 270 would kill anything alive in Texas. I have killed more animals with my 30.06 that I can remember. My gun of choice for a WT buck is a 300 WSM, but it will blow both front legs off a doe....ask me how I know that.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I think the 7 mag is ballistically the best i believe it is a high pressure .284. Not to say that the others are not good, just for the price of ammo the 7 mag isn't too bad by the way. You have one of the best rifle calibers out there. Very flat shooting.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

30 30 winchester..it won the west!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I voted 30-06, but also like the .270. There is a few rounds that i like that range from .257,.260,.270,280,.308,30-06,7mm,7mm mag also a 6mm. All of those in my eyes are great rounds for texas. Any thing bigger might aswell use trip wires and explosives.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

A 22-250 can take down any size animal with the right head shot.. I took down a 250 lb hog with one shot in the side of the head with mine along with other head shots to cull deer. If your shot placement is on the money, then it doesn't matter what you shoot. Its a fun poll and everyone from Texas knows that most Texans that hunt have more than one rifle.. Shoot what your comfortable with.. I shoot my 22-250 for varmits and head shots. Anything behind the shoulder, I like 30-06 and 7mm-08..

Mike


THE JAMMER said:


> What he said!! Two of the most inherently accurate cartridges ever made. Bullets from 100-200 gr. All kinds of ammo available. For reloaders, they will shoot just about any powder/bullet/combination you can possibly try.
> 
> What's not to like???
> 
> ...


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Easily the .270


Don't see why one needs 300 mag and above here in texas. The only exception is if you were shooting NILGAI. but even then I think a .270 and well placed shot is good enough.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Here we go again!!!

THE JAMMER



o_brother said:


> A 22-250 can take down any size animal with the right head shot.. I took down a 250 lb hog with one shot in the side of the head with mine along with other head shots to cull deer. If your shot placement is on the money, then it doesn't matter what you shoot. Its a fun poll and everyone from Texas knows that most Texans that hunt have more than one rifle.. Shoot what your comfortable with.. I shoot my 22-250 for varmits and head shots. Anything behind the shoulder, I like 30-06 and 7mm-08..
> 
> Mike


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

The man says best all-around, I say .270. It may not be the best for a few purposes but it covers the most bases.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I'm Disapointed I didn't see 25-06 on the list, thats my choice.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

270 Winchester, my favorite.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I am really surprised that the 30-06 did better than the 7 mag. My opinion is that the 30-06 is a heavy bullet that drops allot. I think the 7 is a great gun.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

For best all around I voted .270 but my personal fav is .300wm


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

I love 25-06 and 308. I've had others. When I started hunting out west, i fell in love with my 7WSM. Flat, fast, knockdown at 300+ yds. (if needed). Not the best for reloading, but awesome open country cartridge.

tg


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

.280 Remington


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

*varmit gettihg deer slaying meet wagon*

25-06 low noise & recoil along with great factory amo. in 90-100 & 120 gr. shoots like a lazor , if it is windy or long yardages move up 2 the 120,s and youve got great power & accuracy out to 300 yds . if you hand load you can drop down to a 55 gr. & have one sweet varmit gun . granted it is not the only round out there but i have never known any one who has owned one to get rid of it ( not willingly anyway )


----------



## gunsmith (Jun 18, 2008)

6MM-06--love to shoot it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

During my lifetime of hunting whitetail deer I have seen more deer lost to 270's than any other gun. The reason, I dont really have a clue. Maybe bad choice of ammo ie. bullet weight or type of bullet I just dont know.

Charlie


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I put the 30-30 in my truck before any other gun, just my personal favorite when I'm not going to be in a blind.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

ZenDaddy said:


> Ya' left the 7M-08 off the list. Flat shooting, little recoil and hits hard enough to stop any Texas critter that a .270 will stop.


Not even close in comparison only in fact that .270 cartridges are on just about any shelf that sells cartridges and 7-.08 aren't!


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 31, 2008)

I've several different calibers, but I think my favorite is the old 308. I ahve been using that the most loately and I love it. There are a bunch of different rounds you can get for it. There is also a 180 gr HE (really hot load) that Federal Premium makes that will flat knock the **** out of what ever you want to knock down. I shot a few big pigs with the 180 HE and they never knew what hit them. It carries a similar load to a 7MM.

For whiteltails I usually shoot a 150 gr 308 Sierra Game King (haven't got into hand loading yet, but I want to) and it does wonderful.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> on that list I would have to say the 30-06 cause it has been around a long time and taken probably more deer in the US only 2nd behind 30-30 in taken deer in Texas.


I would have to disagree.......the .22 LR would take that title


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The 30-06 bullet is only a "HEAVY BULLET THAT DROPS A LOT" if you shoot a heavy bullet, which obviously will drop more. Here are the facts.

30-06 165 gr bullet w/ muzzle velocity of 2895: dead on at 200, 7.06" low at 300; 20.39 low at 400

7 mag 160 gr bullet w/ muzzle velocity 3100: dead on at 200; 5.73" low at 300; 16.29" low at 400

Not what I would call a huge difference. Most shots are certainly taken at less than 300 yards, where the difference is 1.35"?? At 300 yards 1.35" is less than .5 MOA- In other words well withing the accuracy capabilities of 95% of the rifles out there.

No doubt that the 7 mag is a great gun, but it certainly does not shoot significantly "flatter" than a 30-06 with similar bullet- especially when taking into account the huge increase in recoil you have the pleasure of enduring.

THE "CHECK THE FACTS" JAMMER

Not a lot of difference there, especially considering the fact that the 30-06 bullet is actually heavier in this case (no 165 gr 7mm loadings)


Captain Kyle said:


> I am really surprised that the 30-06 did better than the 7 mag. My opinion is that the 30-06 is a heavy bullet that drops allot. I think the 7 is a great gun.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Captain Kyle said:


> I am really surprised that the 30-06 did better than the 7 mag. My opinion is that the 30-06 is a heavy bullet that drops allot. I think the 7 is a great gun.


The Hindes family (famous for their wounded deer trailing dogs) has been quoted on more than one occasion to say they get more customers due to "magnum" calibers, like the 7mag, than "standard" calibers, like the 30-06...in fact, Roy made that exact comparison to a friend of mine.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> During my lifetime of hunting whitetail deer I have seen more deer lost to 270's than any other gun. The reason, I dont really have a clue. Maybe bad choice of ammo ie. bullet weight or type of bullet I just dont know.
> 
> Charlie


Perhaps due to the large # of people that use them?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

7mag is a great caliber but with the small deer we have here sometimes they dont expand and just leave a pencil sized hole which can be bad


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> 7mag is a great caliber but with the small deer we have here sometimes they dont expand and just leave a pencil sized hole which can be bad


Exactly, plus the flinch factor that the mags cause in some people.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> During my lifetime of hunting whitetail deer I have seen more deer lost to 270's than any other gun. The reason, I dont really have a clue. Maybe bad choice of ammo ie. bullet weight or type of bullet I just dont know.
> 
> Charlie


I think ... and I stess "I think" ... that the .270 has a tendency to have a greater amount of recoil than people realize in relation to the weight of the gun. This would translate to some of the people using the caliber to be a bit recoil shy at the range and never really excercising perfect practice with perfect comfort in the weapon ... which translates to a lot of lost deer.

I've seen this in both the .270 and the .243 ... reasons of course vary ... and a heck of a lot of people use both calibers with great sucess.

There is nothing wrong with either caliber but I'd never own either.

I'm big gun guilty ... I like the .300 win mag ... but I hunt alot of places where 200 lbs. + animals are a common.

As far as a perfect caliber ... there's a perfect gun for everyone, and a million reasons to use them, but it ALL boils down to comfort and precision.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> 7mag is a great caliber but with the small deer we have here sometimes they dont expand and just leave a pencil sized hole which can be bad


Thats what my .300 does to them. On behind the shoulder shots the .300 ruins less meat than my .270 or .243. I kinda like it when you skin them deer and the entrance looks like the exit!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> The 30-06 bullet is only a "HEAVY BULLET THAT DROPS A LOT" if you shoot a heavy bullet, which obviously will drop more. Here are the facts.
> 
> 30-06 165 gr bullet w/ muzzle velocity of 2895: dead on at 200, 7.06" low at 300; 20.39 low at 400
> 
> ...


260 Remington

No typo there.

Velocity___ *0__* 100__ *200_* 300
260 140 gr *2750* 2544 *2347* 2158
30-06 150gr *2910* 2617 *2342* 2083
30-06 160gr *2800* 2534 *2283* 2047

Drop ___*150* 200 *250* 300
260 140gr *0* -2.3 *-6.1* -11.7
30-06 150gr *0* -2.2 *-5.9* -11.4
30-06 160gr *0* -2.3 *-6.3* -12.1

Good ballistic coefficient, less powder, little to no recoil. (Shooting at something such as a beer can I can often SEE the bullet hit)

Less powder means cheaper to reload.

Bullet weights available from 80-160 grains. Good for varmint, hogs, deer, just about anything in Texas with the right load.

It has my vote. Good compromise between the 270 and 243.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

goatchze said:


> 260 Remington
> 
> ... (Shooting at something such as a beer can I can often SEE the bullet hit)....


Now...if you can just get the animals to hold onto that beer can???


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

My ideal Texas Deer cartridges didn't make the list. 257 Roberts, 260 Rem. 6.6x55mm, 7mm-08, 7x57mm

Add West Texas and Antelope then the 25-06,270 and 280 are ideal. But the 270 WSM may be my new favorite, then there is the 280 Imp that is the current first pick.

Whenever a cartridge gets a poor rep. it is usually due to poor bullet choice or novice shooters. Both the 243 and 270 are in this category as they are chosen by beginning shooters frequently. Load them with Varmint bullets and your headed for trouble especially with less than stellar shooting.

I have tried everything short of the Gibbs and Nitro Express on that list. If you can't drop em with a 458 Win Mag then they are too tough for me.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*calibers*

I see that they already said the 2506.
But before the 7mm.Was the .264 win mag.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

.243 did this










and this



















check out this entrance. .243 again


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Were u using glassers? ***?  

Anyone have pics of what a 338 does?


----------



## trophyhunter01 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll take the 300 Rem Ultra Mag, not much meat on those front shoulders and better that picking cactus thorns in S. Texas. Hand loads 3400 FPS w/180 NP.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

.257 WBY


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Seriously, 300 win mags and above for Texas Rifle Cartridge ? That is just showing off and way overkill imo. 


I picked the .270 and for making 200-300 yrd shots its more than enough. Especially with right bullet choice. I've never had to trail a deer. Javelinas and Hogs Drop on the spot. All these claims about lost deer etc with a .270 are probably just horrible shots. 


Another Caliber that I just got due to an old uncle passing away was a Remington .244 in a Model 722. That cartridge is PRETTY cool!! Way better than a .243 but you really need to find reloads to bring out its true potential.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

El Cazador said:


> Now...if you can just get the animals to hold onto that beer can???


The animals are much easier to hit when they've finished off a few beers and have tossed the cans aside, not while they're still holding them...


----------



## Marcos (Jan 6, 2008)

I chose the 30-06 for it's off the shelf bullet grain assortment. You can buy 30-06 cartridges just about anywhere. I like to use my 30-30 Winchester lever-action I got from my dad though. I think I just like it cause I got it from my dad and it gets the job done at the range I shoot from.


----------

